# Carver Questions



## clj.dnno (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked up a M-0.5t yesterday for $150. It seemed like it was a pretty fair deal for it. There doesn't really seem to be a whole lot of information on it. Although there is plenty of info on the 1.0 and 1.5 there doesn't seem to be a manual or really any discussion on the "little" guy of the line. I so far have really enjoyed the difference it has made in my setup. It replaced an adcom gfa-545mkII. Hot damn what a difference there is between the two of them! Anyone else have any experience with the carver(or know where i can find a manual for it)?


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats! 500 watts or more? Enjoy! what more do you need to know? 
Just a note...for all the hype of "magnetic field" amplifier.. it is nothing more than a regular class ab amp with a switching power supply whose rails followed the input signal...no heavy duty iron transformer and great efficiency.


----------



## clj.dnno (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks! Its only rated to "[email protected]" by bob, although if its like any of the others in the line its a bit underrated. I was curious about the headroom rating, attack/slew rates, etc... I was also wondering what amplifier the m0.5 was based off of. I know that the m1.0t was based off of the Conrad Johnson Premier V, but I haven't been able to find any information about the m0.5 i have heard that it may be based off the sound of the silver seven, but there was never any confirmation nor denial of that. 

My only complaint is that I just wanna crank it up! Living in an apartment is so limiting. I dared to turn it up a little past half......wow. Talk about guts! It sounded like i was hanging out in the studio! It is so wonderfully warm by comparison,and smooth, and powerful! I think im in love!

I had done a little bit of reading on the "magnetic field amp" patent and that is what I had thought the patent sounded like. Although for the time nobody else seemed to be doing that! Bob definitely seems as though he was really ahead of the curve with his designs.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, there is something about the Carver amps. I wanted one sooooo bad in the late 80's. Little out of my league, but decided to go Yamaha 5.1 direction instead. I did pick up a TFM 15 a few years ago. It is a nice sounding amp on the right Pre-amp. Warm, punchy and detailed. I have discovered B&K amps recently. They were/are built in NY. The B&K amps are more tube-like. I must admit I like my B&K a little more. I still have both amps. 

Wish I had some more insight on your 0.5. Enjoy your Carver!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

the beginning of my shop system rebuild











PM300 and a PM1.5M


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

you know what's better than an instruction manual? 

This.... http://thecarversite.com/manuals/files-manuals/Carver M-0.5t service manual.pdf


----------



## clj.dnno (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh sweet! i had been there once or twice but I guess I had missed that! Thank you Chad! Your most definitely right! That is better than an owners manual!!! Thats looking like a pretty sweet garage build! May I ask what is that between the PM1.5 and your power conditioner?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Bottom is Tripp-Lite UPS
Up From There Acopian 13.8V power supply to feed the Ham radio
Up from there PM1.5M
then PM300

there is now an empty slot for the Behringer DCX2496 arriving this coming week
then up is a Parasound D/AC-1600hd DA converter, 
then an Onkyo Integra P-304 Preamp

Then a HP 6253A dual power supply (test equipment) the rest of the test equipment is benchtop.

It used to look like this....










I also own 2 carver PM350's, one needs repair, and a Phase Linear 400 (another Bob Carver) The Flame Linear was the shop amp up till very recently. It's a hoss.

Needle bendin.


----------

